# Lead, job, and estimating software



## Crusez (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been wrecking my brain in trying to find a decent piece of roofing/front office computer software to be used on a network. The way we operate now is out of all office documents in conjuction with a ton of paper work. I am going to give an example of our normal business day operation. 

A customer calls in, and our front office personal take down all the information. They then forward the roofing lead to our roofing division. Our roofing division then calls the customer to setup an appt. When the appt is made, we obviously take our measurements and pictures of the job. After the estimator has looked at what he needed to look at, he then comes back to the office, figures his numbers and writes up the contract. Once the pricing and proposal is approved, it is then sent to the customer. Then we get a signed contract, we then write up a work order for the workers to do their thing. Once the job is completed, all the proper billing and invoicing is done.

What i am looking for is a piece of software that the front office can take the lead information right at the moment of the call taking place. I then want the front office personal have the capability to view the schedules of the estimators and keep track of where the estimators are at that day. Once all the lead info is taken, the estimators can look at all of them and then print out the lead and go about their business of looking at the job. In addition I want everybody in the office to be able to view each others schedules, see what jobs are in progress, and also see who is working on the job. After the estimator has looked at the job, I want the estimator to pull up a our pricing and be able to plug numbers and what not into the program to help figure the job. When it comes time to writing a proposal, I would like to have the capability to have all our proposal templates saved. This way all we have to do is open the template, mark off where the job is at in processing, associate pictures with the job with notes. After the proposal is off to the customer whether it be e-mail, fax, postal mail, i want the software to remind the estimator to follow up with the customer after 2 weeks of issuing the proposal. When it reminds the estimator it already has all the customer's information ready to be pulled up. 

If there any other little helpful features, like google mapping, street view, or google earthing the roof would be awesome when pulling up the job information. 

Could anybody point me in some sort of direction? Its time to get up with technology and have it help us out in this office and be more efficient instead of everything single thing being done on paper and having a ton of filing cabinets full of proposals. 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE ROOFING COMMUNITY.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Try searching Acculynx.

I "Think" that it might do what you are looking for.

If not, others will chime in with additional suggestions.

Ed


----------



## Acculynx (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the shout out Ed, I hope you don't mind if I take the opportunity to briefly plug our software. 

Acculynx is web-based software that was designed for the kinds of situations you describe.

It has many features, including the ability to create and manage customers (with mapping integration from Google Maps), track the progress of jobs, manually diagram roofs (or import from EagleView), create estimates and proposals, and print reports.

Feel free to view some of our videos located here:
http://www.acculynx.com/support/videos/

And if you feel that Acculynx may be a good fit for you, there's a 30 day free trial available here:
http://www.acculynx.com/signup/

Thank you for your consideration,
Acculynx


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you and Crusez related to each other in any way?

For my information, how did you get an alert about a post talking about your company so quickly?

I remember talking to the founder at the time that Acculynx was just in the final beta stages. Was that you?

Ed


----------



## Acculynx (Mar 24, 2011)

Not related to Crusez... though in retrospect I can see how it would look fishy since he only has one post as well. 

I didn't get an alert... it was just really excellent timing.

My sincere apologies if the above was out of line; I was trying to find some online roofing community's to promote the software at (found you guys a couple days ago), and when I came into this section today I saw this post sitting on the top of the page. Frankly it seemed like the perfect opportunity to provide some information. 

As for speaking to each other; no, I work for a third party, not for Acculynx directly.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I checked IP's to see if they came from the same place just because of the 1st post thingie.

Be here more as a helpful resource to share business knowledge with and try to keep the self promotion down so it doesn't become a turn-off to the members.

Ed


----------



## Crusez (Mar 23, 2011)

I actually was looking into Acculynx, but my bosses are opposed to using a piece of software that is web based and not server/workstation based.

Roughly what is the pricing going for a 1-5 office personal, and possibly 5-10?

Let me know

Thanks Ed and Acculyn for the quick responses.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with your bosses, for sure!

There is contracker EZ.

Dave Dashaine (sp?) has a roofing program, I forgot the name but he promotes it here at roofingtalk. 

I got an Email from CCN today that they are releasing a software package but I know nothing about it.

There is service CEO.

There are many many on the market.


----------



## Crusez (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Grumpy. Ill have to check it out.

It seems like a endless search trying to find the right software. Soon as I find one, it turns out to be web based.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Web based software is the future unfortunately  ALOT of software companies are moving over to the web based model, even quickbooks. I try hard to stay away from web based myself. Voice your disgust. I have had the same experiences as you and when I find somethign I want then find out it is web based I make sure to tell the sales rep why they are losing a sale. If enough people complain, they will listen. 

I think it's called ASP or something. About the time I quit designing websites, it as just being pioneered and I think that's what they called it... and if any techy is reading this. NO it's not Active Server Pages by Microsoft. It's something else and asp was the acronym. Anywyas that's not important to the overall topic at hand, just a stroll down memory lane.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

You should also consider making it download able for mobiles.


George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------

